# Defense



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Najara. Man I miss this guy right now. 6 more weeks without our best defensive player. Guys were gonna lose a few games that we should easily win. Case in point the 30 point meltdown in LA. 

Bradley has flashes of brilliance but hes easily upset and then he revert to his typical self. Can we give this guy to someonelse? Bring in someone raw?

Griffen has been pissing me off as of late. he seems to be more and more interested in scoring Even though hes a decent shooter he needs to redouble his efforts on defence and stop getting stupid fouls.

Bell. I am very happy with his play. Dont start none it wont be none and dont take no ish off of anyone.

Random thoughts?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Najara. Man I miss this guy right now. 6 more weeks without our best defensive player. Guys were gonna lose a few games that we should easily win. Case in point the 30 point meltdow
> 
> Random thoughts?


You call it a meltdown. I call it Mount St Helens. Najera surely would have prevented the 23 straight home beating by the Lakers. :heart: . Can't seem to get a win in LA. Najera surely would have made a few baskets with his full aresenal of drop steps and jump hooks. I don't know that the Lakers would've had anyone to contain him. He could have used his full 245lbs to keep Shaq under control. Mavs will probably tank now that he's gone.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Defense*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> You call it a meltdown. I call it Mount St Helens. Najera surely would have prevented the 23 straight home beating by the Lakers. :heart: . Can't seem to get a win in LA. Najera surely would have made a few baskets with his full aresenal of drop steps and jump hooks. I don't know that the Lakers would've had anyone to contain him. He could have used his full 245lbs to keep Shaq under control. Mavs will probably tank now that he's gone.


considering Im talking about defense I donr know why your talking about Najaras scoring. Dont be bitter.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Defense*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> You call it a meltdown. I call it Mount St Helens. Najera surely would have prevented the 23 straight home beating by the Lakers. :heart: . Can't seem to get a win in LA. Najera surely would have made a few baskets with his full aresenal of drop steps and jump hooks. I don't know that the Lakers would've had anyone to contain him. He could have used his full 245lbs to keep Shaq under control. Mavs will probably tank now that he's gone.


considering you get so up-in-arms when Drgnsmike makes a comment even tamer than this one in the Lakers forum, what are you trying to prove?!? Eduardo Najera is an excellent defender, a hell of a lot better than 80% of your laker squad. I think he would have made a difference as well, had he been in the game. You act as if the "meltdown" was won by the lakers by 20 points. wake up, it was only 3. 3 points is a one possession game.

Drgnsmike's comment had nothing to do with his offensive prowess but instead his defensive ability, which he has a ton of. Why do you think Eduardo Najera is in this league??? You make fun of his offensive moves, meaning they arent exactly the smoothest part of his game, so what do you think constitutes him being in the league??? hmmm, possibly his hard-nosed, hustle *DEFENSE*! In the game against the mavs, the lakers scored an obscene amount of points in the fourth quarter. i would attribute this to a severe lack of defense. Eduardo Najera is the Mavs best defensive player. Therefore, Drgnsmike was saying that the outcome of that game *COULD* have been different had he been healthy. That is not an outrageous comment.

Your post is not a very smart one. You are the one always going on about not liking posters who post dumb, dumb comments and then you turn around and post one yourself. I'm sorry i had to write this and i'm sure i'll get it deleted or something, but c'mon man, smarten up


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

ummmmmmmmmmm no. The MAVS best defender on the lakers is GRIFFIN. He didn't even play in the 4th quarter against the lakers YET HE STARTED THE NEXT GAME AGAINST THE WARRIORS. That was idiot coaching by nelson (specialy when the lead got under 15). Then he had nash and NVE trying to guard kobe when both of them give up a good 6 to 8 inches to him


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> ummmmmmmmmmm no. The MAVS best defender on the lakers is GRIFFIN. He didn't even play in the 4th quarter against the lakers YET HE STARTED THE NEXT GAME AGAINST THE WARRIORS. That was idiot coaching by nelson (specialy when the lead got under 15). Then he had nash and NVE trying to guard kobe when both of them give up a good 6 to 8 inches to him


I disagree. Griffen is a good defender but he looks to score too much and gets too many ticky tacky fouls. I would rate him as our third best defender behind Najara and bell.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. Griffen is a good defender but he looks to score too much and gets too many ticky tacky fouls. I would rate him as our third best defender behind Najara and bell.


let me restate what I meant. He's the best defender against kobe. KObe struggles whenever griff is on him.


----------

